# two LED fixtures - what's your input?



## ROYWS3 (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's the specs on two LED fixtures I'm looking at:
1.)Fixture Size: 23.50" x 7.50" x 1.25" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
LEDs Count: 120
2000 Lumens
Super energy efficient 0.2 watt high output LEDs
96x 10,000K LED
24x Actinic 460nm LED
Use 24 watts

Here's a link: http://www.aquatraders.com/ProductDe...ductCode=56285

Do you think this is to much light for a heavily planted 20H?

No CO2 but liquid carbon is dosed daily along with liquid ferts

OR THIS ONE:

2.)24" Plant Bright 1W LED by Beamworks
The Beamworks Plant Bright 1W LED fixture provides a high quality, energy efficient
light fixture that shimmers though that water. Fixture is fitted with 6500K spectrum 
LEDs that is perfect for freshwater and planted setups. The Beamworks 1W LED is a sleek and 
contemporary light fixture that will make any other aquarium light look boring. Long lasting 
LEDs with no bulb replacement required.

Extendable brackets - 24"-26" (60cm - 70cm).

Super energy efficient freshwater aquarium lighting. No bulb replacement required.

Features:

Dimensions - 23.00" x 5.00" x 1.00"
Brackets add 0.65" in height
Includes 27 LEDs
1 watt LED
1600 Lumen
27x 6500K LEDs
Slim and contemporary light design
2 mode on / off function for day and night use
Extendable bracket - 24" - 26" max extend
Extendable bracket - 60cm - 70cm max extend
Non-corrosive powder coated aluminum housing
Splash guard
110V - 220V

both are beamworks fixtures - one I found on aquatraders, the other on e-bay, the info here is just copied and pasted from both sites. I don't know what would be better - many of the .2 wt LEDs or fewer of the 1 wt LEDs

I'm new to the LED scene your your input will be greatly appreciated.

I did have this question posted on another sight, but really didn't get to much input there.

thanks in advance,
Roy


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There is no use for actinic light for freshwater; that's a reef fixture. Second is better, but is still quite strong. A really important thing is for you to be able to dim the fixture, the ability to do so being one of the main advantages of LEDs. You just don't want to get stuck with a fixture that's too powerful for your application with not much ability to ratchet it down if need be.


----------

